# Flooded Flatheads



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Me and my brother road over to Perdido River again for some more Flathead fishing this time with live baits, I knew the river was going to be up but dang she was all the way in the woods with a very fast current and not to mention all the logs that damn near ran us over, they looked like whole cypress trees floating by.

Loaded up with bullheads for bait we found a few slack water spots and it didn't take long to hook up with the first fish, not a giant but a nice 12lber, ten minutes later on the same spot we got another fish, just a little 10lber.

As the night went on we caught a good bit of really small flatheads under 5lbs but nothing worth talking about we was done by mid night.Once again this year the big fish have evaded me.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice. Gonna try my luck tonight.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Yakavelli said:


> Nice. Gonna try my luck tonight.


Good luck, try and find the slack waters


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice catch man especially under the conditions...I dont really fool with them when the river is up, when you say slack water do you mean like sloughs are just flooded back waters?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> Nice catch man especially under the conditions...I dont really fool with them when the river is up, when you say slack water do you mean like sloughs are just flooded back waters?


Places in the river where there is no current, like at the head of bends and right in front of slews and creek mouths.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> * Once again this year the big fish have evaded me.*
> 
> They are just holding out for a catfish tournament. :thumbsup: Or that's at least what I would tell me myself.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Yakavelli said:


> Nice. Gonna try my luck tonight.


How did you do?


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Were you north or south of hwy 90? I've been wanting to go bass fishing out there but if the river is that high I'll just wait till it comes down some. I do most of my fishing south of hwy 90. Thanks


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I put in today between rubys and I10 on the management area just paddling around on the kayak and it was strokin pretty good. The water under the 90 bridge when i came back across was still moving pretty fast also. Just doing a little scouting, I'm gonna do a little fishing in there when the water slows down. I will say it wasnt muddy just out of the banks and swift. There's a couple spots north of the both ramp that are very fishable right now!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> I put in today between rubys and I10 on the management area just paddling around on the kayak and it was strokin pretty good. The water under the 90 bridge when i came back across was still moving pretty fast also. Just doing a little scouting, I'm gonna do a little fishing in there when the water slows down. I will say it wasnt muddy just out of the banks and swift. There's a couple spots north of the both ramp that are very fishable right now!


Was that you I past with the yaks in the back of the truck? I was on my way back down to the river for a few more flatheads, we managed to land 3 but lost two really good fish "snapped the leaders". The river is still ripping pretty good. 

I prefer to go south seems like there becomes more fish once I get below hwy 90.


----------



## crazyjoefound (Jun 7, 2012)

what bait are you using? my buddy and i went friday night on the blackwater and got 1, but he caught that on stink bait. we were using cut bait, dead bull minnows, and chicken gizzards. i am beginning to get disheartened as i aint catching anyhting.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Was that you I past with the yaks in the back of the truck? I was on my way back down to the river for a few more flatheads, we managed to land 3 but lost two really good fish "snapped the leaders". The river is still ripping pretty good.
> 
> I prefer to go south seems like there becomes more fish once I get below hwy 90.


 I had mine on a trailor. There was another bunch that put in as i was coming out with 4 kayaks in the back of the truck, that was probably who you saw. I left around 5 yesterday afternoon.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

crazyjoefound said:


> what bait are you using? my buddy and i went friday night on the blackwater and got 1, but he caught that on stink bait. we were using cut bait, dead bull minnows, and chicken gizzards. i am beginning to get disheartened as i aint catching anyhting.


What kinda catfish did u get on blackwater? We are catching them on bullheads


----------



## crazyjoefound (Jun 7, 2012)

ok cool ill need to get some. he caught a small channel cat and he has had luck catching them there i on the other hand have zero luck catching them


----------



## SWEETWATERCAPTAIN (May 23, 2012)

Yeah we had better luck attracting gators rather than fish


----------

